# Removing the rear bowtie emblem?



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Has anyone done this? Can you give me an ideo what type of adhesive tape would be best to use after to put it back on the car, also, can anyone tell me if it is possible to get take the insert out of the bowtie emblem?? I want to take them off, and apart, than paint the gold insert and the chrome two different colors, please help?!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

In the How-To section for debadging, it's the same procedure except it has a metal pin that goes into the decklid leaving a hole in the trunk. Not sure if you can take the gold insert out temporarly, it is removed permanantly for the already colored inserts sold online.


----------



## TimSmith26 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmm, ok, yeah, I know how to remove the badges as I had done it with the cruze and ltz badges, but i'm trying to get only the gold piece out to paint it, and than i'll put it back on with some good 3m adhesive


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

If you drilled through the rear of the chrome part of the emblem, CAREFULLY only going though the chrome part and stopping before going through the gold part, you may be able to push it out with something from the rear. I would start off to the side so you can peel it out a bit at a time instead of starting in the middle. This is how I got the Whirlpool emblem off our stove when I refinished the cast aluminum upper trim plate... the emblem is recessed and you can't pry it out without damaging it. I drilled through the aluminum, carefully stopping before going through the emblem, then pushed the emblem out with the drill bit.

On second thought, the bowties are transparent, I think, with some sort of plating on the back, no? If this is the case you may scratch the plating off the rear when pushing it out or drilling through. No big deal if you want to leave it wrapped/painted forever, but it would be a problem if you wanted to go back to the stock look (not an issue with painting I guess). Check it out and be careful. Let us know how it works out if you try it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Worse case scenario you can buy more bow ties. I wrapped mine and left it alone. I spent too much on the vinyl because I wanted to get rid of the gold soo bad. I haven't put 10 miles on the car before I did front back and steering wheel. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Worse case scenario you can buy more bow ties. I wrapped mine and left it alone. I spent too much on the vinyl because I wanted to get rid of the gold soo bad. I haven't put 10 miles on the car before I did front back and steering wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




how well does it hold up on the steering wheel?


----------

